# Dixie



## DixieandSuzie (Mar 19, 2007)

She didn't have a long life, but she had a great short life.
She died because of an animal attack, and she wasn't able to walk. I still wonder how she got home if she wasn't able to walk. Maybe she went to say her final goodbyes. The vet tried to help, but in the end, she didn't make it. She died at the beginning of surgery, and she is greatly missed.
RIP Dixie, I will always remember you.  

http://www.catster.com/family/323681
Catster family page, feel free to add Dixie and Suzie if you want!


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Aw, I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. But, she had a GREAT life. I'll add her. She was beautiful cat. You gave her a great life. *HUGS*


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Dixie loved you a *lot* to get home in that condition.  

What a stunning face - kind of a Phantom of the Opera thing happening on one side. 

So sorry for your loss. :angel


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

What a lovely and loving cat Dixie was. She must have truly loved her family to get home. It's tragic that she died so young, but you must have given her a wonderful life. I believe that she is running and playing at the Rainbow Bridge, and that you will be together again. May God bless you and your family. How honored we are to be trusted with His little creatures! We only wish it were forever.


----------

